# Another surprise>



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope no one had their sights set on a Nevada bear hunt.

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/pr...te-to-set-nevada-bear-hunting-season-appealed


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats sad news, I know the black bear is a threatened species across the country, so where its population is growing and may cause more bear/human conflict the best thing to do is allow that to happen . Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very sad. These are the same people who will complain of those conflicts in the future. I despise the breath of every animal rights activist out there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Really? The same people who are at the moment saying don't shoot will then call for a cull of problem bears?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Of course. They do it all the time in this country. Very sad Matt. Time and again. Just like in Michigan, the fruitcakes want the deer to get birth control instead of culling. Worse yet, some call to have them relocated to be someone else's problem. Laughable ideas at best. Just like the bumper stickers I've seen that say "save a deer,shoot an activist". LMAO


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I just thought the idiots would carry on trying to protect the bears not call to shoot them. We get the same things over here but they tend to get laughed out of town, apart from when they banned hunting foxes with hounds!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yea, if a bear injures someone it's definitely dead. If they don't pose a real threat most places try to relocate them. Here in Michigan they're range is becoming larger. I told Brian yesterday that the Game officers removed one just north of where he lives. We have a couple in our area that are so smart that they can't be caught !! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I bet my .243 would reach out and catch them ok!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I bet it would !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

your .243 is on the light side though. I would work but..you really want a 160 or larger grain bullet, 220 grain are common with the guys I know.

I agree...too bad and you guys are right.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhh so thats the caliber of your sweet Sako Forrester! and yes I hope a bear eats her pets or her lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Neck shooting a black bear with my .243, I'll take that shot! Up until a week ago I thought the same as you Brian.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Ahhh so thats the caliber of your sweet Sako Forrester! and yes I hope a bear eats her pets or her lol


No its a CZBruno 601ZKK.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Brians awake now !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok do you own a Sako, that I THOUGHT I saw in the picture on a fallow deer with the diffuser on? Or is specifically the .243 the CZBruno? Because I posted earlier on one of your pictures.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its the same rifle.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats uncanny because a Sako has the little fox/bear looking icon on the bottom of the grip stock and the end cap on stock forend, looks the same as well as the checkering. Ok I'll take your word for it, ssigh thought I saw an old friend there. How does the diffuser work for you, does it slightly muffle the blast or what?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The .243 would definitly be enough gun, with the right bullet, and a steady hand of course. Unless or untill you run into brown bear or Grizzly country. The thing with bears is that they will many times run *to* the thing that caused them pain, not away from it and when they get to it they mean to inflict some pain of their own. So you had better shoot well or run fast.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The .243 would definitly be enough gun, with the right bullet, and a steady hand of course. Unless or untill you run into brown bear or Grizzly country. The thing with bears is that they will many times run *to* the thing that caused them pain, not away from it and when they get to it they mean to inflict some pain of their own. So you had better shoot well or run fast.


I'll stick to the blacks with a .243 I think Don! I shoot a 100gr at everything.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thats uncanny because a Sako has the little fox/bear looking icon on the bottom of the grip stock and the end cap on stock forend, looks the same as well as the checkering. Ok I'll take your word for it, ssigh thought I saw an old friend there. How does the diffuser work for you, does it slightly muffle the blast or what?


Its a bruno has been for over 10 years and will continue to be as well!

The sound moderator helps balance the rifle and takes the loud crack out of the shot so when neck shooting a second or third deer can be taken.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I'll stick to the blacks with a .243 I think Don! I shoot a 100gr at everything.


Good idea.....unless you want to help grow a tree somewhere.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I've planted over 50,000 trees so far in my life I don't need one to be remembered by!


----------

